# Sharper Image Literati on Sale for $49.99 at Woot



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

For anyone who wanted a Literati when they were on sale at BB&Band missed it, here is your chance to buy one. Woot's deal of the day is the SHarper Image Literati. $49.99 + $5. shipping.
http://www.woot.com/


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Oooh...tempting.  But I'm concerned about the problems this thing has and the customer service part.  The price is pretty good though.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had pretty good luck with my Literati so far, but I must admit I hold my breath every time I turn it on.  I've seen too many stories saying "It was fine, then it was dead...".  I've had to do a few soft resets on it, and last night had to do a factory reset, but turns out that it was the book, not the Literati - I had an issue with the same book on my Sony 300.  Apparently it didn't download properly to begin with and I had to start over.  That was special.... 

But I do enjoy reading it in bed at night in the night mode.  I'll probably have to go back to reading on my iPhone or maybe iPad in night mode if/when the Literati bites the dust.  The Woot deal is a good price though - I don't always remember to check Woot but I saw this one this afternoon - figured someone had posted it here already and sure enough they had.


----------

